# Smoked Turkey Breast



## john a (Feb 21, 2008)

*Smoked half a turkey breast in the Traeger, came out nice and moist.*


----------



## QSis (Feb 21, 2008)

That looks fantastic, John! 

I've got one in the freezer that's waiting for warmer weather!

I don't brine - do you?

Lee


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 21, 2008)

That looks great John!

A little tip that I learned and will try it on my next TB......other than draping some bacon over the outside of the breast, lay a few strips 'under' the skin, as well.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 21, 2008)

Omg, that looks so delishhhhh - I could eat that right now for breakfast!


----------



## john a (Feb 21, 2008)

No I do not brine QSis. This past Thanksgiving I read somewhere about a test kitchen doing a number of turkeys various ways, brine/no brine, inject/no inject, etc, and then taste testing them. Turns out the one most preferred was done the old fashioned way, no anything, but basted in the oven; go figure.

That bacon sure sounds like a good idea to me AAB, bacon rules.


----------

